# my b13



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

what do you guys think?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

perfection... thats one CLEAN b13 se-r. the white wheels look bad ass too. wheres the fart can


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

lol, sorrie no fart can when the picture was taken but now i have a greddy sp cat-back on it, when i finish the car i will take new pics

thanks


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

cool... i saw ur post on sr20forum.com. cant wait to see the updated version


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

:jawdrop: 
Beautiful... Absolutely Beautiful.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey greg, u shoulda take pics of the interior, it looked hott


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

very nice, i like


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sweet ride. i love the white wheels.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice, very clean.


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

clean b13... like said above... PERFECTION


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

very nice and clean


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i need your rims. if i ever see you somewhere, i'm gonna mug you for them. 

white Volk TE37's= i'm on the verge of exploding in my pants


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice one mate!

Lower it maybe? Then I'd be your groupie


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Hawkon said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> Lower it maybe? Then I'd be your groupie


that bad boy is lowered!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, that car sure is lower, u can tell more in person


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sweet!*

Sweet as hell! I like it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

